
Defender of the Favicon (2008) - pplonski86
http://www.p01.org/defender_of_the_favicon/
======
LinuxBender
Somewhat off-topic: Can you still serve up 30GB favicons? Some friends and I
used to prank each other with large favicon files. It just so happened that
mobile browsers would keep downloading massive favicon files in the background
even if you left the page. The unintended effect was a rather large mobile
roaming bill for data-overage for one of our friends, which we paid.

~~~
fredley
Why stop at 30GB? IIRC with gif encoding you can just keep sending frames
forever, something like
[https://github.com/jbochi/gifstreaming](https://github.com/jbochi/gifstreaming)

~~~
LinuxBender
Certainly! :-) I was using a simple nginx+haproxy server and static files for
simplicity. I am maybe a bit lazy.

------
binrec
I couldn't figure out how to play this, so I tried making Snake in the
favicon: [https://defseg.io/snavicon](https://defseg.io/snavicon)

The framerate isn't great - is drawing to the favicon inherently slow, or can
it be improved? - but it's at least somewhat playable.

------
thinkingemote
Over ten years old, works fine in Firefox

------
sjroot
Doesn’t work on iOS! Literally unplayable.

Jokes aside this is pretty neat. I feel like the concept of the favicon should
be re-evaluated to consider the common use cases of today.

~~~
Theodores
You are right on your second point. I think that there needs to be a
'favimage' that works for everything including the original use case plus
those personal web app icons, start menu tiles, Google search results, twitter
cards, Facebook open graph images and other social media applications. If this
new format was responsive SVG with image embeds then it should work fine on
the many different canvas sizes.

~~~
chronial
SVG is not very well suited for favicons. At that size, you often want to
hand-tune the single pixels.

~~~
2038AD
The format Haiku uses for its icons might be apt

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku_Vector_Icon_Format](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku_Vector_Icon_Format)

~~~
waddlesplash
Yep, it has LOD calculation features, so you can hide and show certain
elements at smaller sizes so it always scales well.

------
gerardes
I think it's cool. Useless, but cool :)

------
leowoo91
Works on Firefox

~~~
AnaniasAnanas
Not for me on 65.0.1 sadly. Plus my disk starts spinning like crazy when I
open it for some reason.

~~~
sigspec
Works great for me on 65.0.1.

------
dosbre
Very nice. It works quite well, despite the small size of favicon or maybe I
just need new glasses.

------
realPubkey
Unplayable. Left and Right do not move as expected.

~~~
jrochkind1
for me, left and right seem oddly reversed. I don't know what would make that
happen! Or maybe I just don't understand the game.

~~~
chronial
You need to look at the ground. Right moves your ship to the right, but also
shifts the camera to the right, so you can see where you're going. That
results in the ship actually moving to the left side of the frame.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
There are people who haven't played _Defender?_

Damn, I'm old.

~~~
jrochkind1
I might be older than you, just wasn't much of a gamer!

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Unplayable, but a neat proof of concept.

